# Fish in 10g fish only tanks with some live rock



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just set up a tank and have some snails in there. It is still cycling so I am waiting for the day I can put some fish in there. Does any one have any clue what I can put in there. I was thinking a clown and a goby does that sound logical?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

General rule: no live stock while the tank is still cycling. Inverts are usually more sensitive to ammonia and nitrite. Hopefully the snails will survive.

With that said, I've heard of people cycling their tanks with damsels (which can be extremely hardy). I've never done it and wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi! Congrats on taking the plunge. Try looking at this link, and feel free to ask any questions that you may have! Enjoy! 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+2124&count=35&r=3119&s=ts


----------



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh man i didnt know that i thought the snails were less sensitive.. I think the one may be dead but im not totally sure so i am not going to take it out till tomorrow the other two are moving around. But I thought to put snails in it because they were a little tougher. I read not to cycle tanks with any fish because even if they survive they have ruined their gills. Lets hope they survive it should be done cycling by the end of the week. So what fish do you think i should add when it is done?


----------



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh wait nvm i didnt look at the link first. But would it be to small for a perci clown? I have seen clowns in 10 gallons plenty of times but is that a bad idea?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A single perc should be fine in a 10 gallon. Just watch evaporation, be sure to over filter, and keep up with your water changes!


----------



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay! that is great! thank you! so a perc and a goby? and I know thats what I read water changes once a week.. And I have a penguin 100 filter as of now. It is for 20 gallons I figured double would be good?


----------

